# Converting a Mountain Bike into a Cargo Bike



## buellman2003 (Nov 6, 2007)

Here's some photos and a video from a recent project. I took an old, 90's Gary Fisher rigid steel mountain bike and turned it into what you see. Total cost of everything was about $180.

It was a good project and I'm really happy with the result. However, it was quite the time investment. Just buying a new one would be cheaper if you value your time, but in this case, I really enjoyed the project and concept of making it myself.


----------



## Crankyone (Dec 8, 2014)

Nice.


----------



## gmats (Apr 15, 2005)

Aloha. Nice work.


----------



## legopro87 (Nov 6, 2016)

Nice build and good video. Really like the matching wood fenders and running boards.


----------

